# Tilt shift photography



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I have been interested in this since I first clocked it on a Blog a while ago.

I think, in reality (outside Photoshop) there are lenses to be had to create it off the Camera, but I am to understand they cost mega bucks.

Anyhow, on to my post.

I found a site on this, and it has got me gripped again. I know a lot of people on this site would love to be able to post up tilt shift, but don't have photo shop (see the link below) and the know how.

Below is a photo recreation that I did (from the net), I was pleased with it, and the only limitation is your imagination!

For those who have never heard of tilt shift, It turns photo's into miniature look alike pictures.

Give it a try in Photoshop, if you have it, or if not click on the link and upload your car,street scene, or what ever you want!










http://www.tiltshiftphotography.net/photoshop-tutorial.php

http://tiltshiftmaker.com/tilt-shift-photo-gallery.php

Have fun! :thumb:

Maxtor


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Coxy did a great thread on this a few weeks ago :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> Coxy did a great thread on this a few weeks ago :thumb:


Sorry, I must have missed it.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> Coxy did a great thread on this a few weeks ago :thumb:


It was an excellent vid, never seen an effect like it.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

There is also a photogroup on flickr all about tiltshift too.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

PaulGTI said:


> It was an excellent vid, never seen an effect like it.


Any links? :thumb:


----------



## KleanMe (Apr 16, 2008)

What version of Photo shop do u need to have as mine doesnt have Lens Blur


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

looks crazy lol will read up on this i think


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Maxtor said:


> Any links? :thumb:


I think this is the one.


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

I really like this effect but I have to admit I had never heard of it


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

i done this one a while back with my old car, i think it looks pretty cool...


----------

